

An Experiment to Evaluate Maintainability of Object Oriented Software (1990) [pdf] - aaronchall
http://eprints.cs.vt.edu/archive/00000221/01/TR-90-39.pdf

======
aaronchall
Abstract: "New software tools and methodologies make claims that managers
often believe intuitively without evidence. Many unsupported claims have been
made about object-oriented programming. However, without scientific evidence,
it is impossible to accept these claims as valid. Although experimentation has
been done in the past, most of the research is very recent and the most
relevant research has serious drawbacks. This paper describes an experiment
which compares the maintainability of two functionally equivalent systems, in
order to explore the claim that systems developed with object-oriented
languages are more easily maintained than those programmed with procedural
languages. We found supporting evidence that programmers produce more
maintainable code with an object-oriented language than with a standard
procedural language."

